# Canon 5D Mark III Pictures styles between Stills / Video mode



## Charlie Locke (May 26, 2013)

Hey Folks,

I finally received my 5D Mark III a few days ago, and I have been tinkering around with it a little. SO far, I am blown away. Relatively new to using 35mm sensors. So this is a big step up from the 60D for me.

However, all well and good! I am having trouble using a different picture style for stills, than when in video.

For example, I would like to use a custom (User defined) picture style for video (Cinestyle/Marvels Cine), but I would also like to shoot to Canon's 'Standard' picture style for stills. And I can't see a way to do this?

I have always been able to do this with my 60D! So a bit lost.

Any info would be great!

Many Thanks,
-Charlie


----------



## asmundma (May 26, 2013)

Charlie Locke said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I finally received my 5D Mark III a few days ago, and I have been tinkering around with it a little. SO far, I am blown away. Relatively new to using 35mm sensors. So this is a big step up from the 60D for me.
> 
> ...



You don´t need picture stile for stills if you shoot RAW, correct in Lightroom. Use the standard, and correct white balance, sharpness, etc in post. If you have a 5D3 you need this software, else its a waste. 

For video; you need to turn down contrast and sharpness somewhat. I am using Lightform that I bought, useful out of camere, but also possible to colour correct in post. I program the camera under C1-3 for video and then its easy to switch between stills and video. 
You can add sharpness in post.


----------



## Charlie Locke (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

However, I still have no found the answer. I know when shooting raw, the picture style setting is pointless to a degree. BUT* I want my images to look contrasty when showing clients the pictures on screen.

I know all about Lightroom and picture styles, I have been using them for years. I just need a solution to be able to set Canons 'Standard' picture style for stills, but also have 'Cinestyle' (User defined 1) for video mode.

Thanks


----------



## cayenne (Jun 7, 2013)

As I understand it (_someone please correct me if I'm wrong_), the picture style you have set, is used to make the thumbnail/jpg that is shown on the back screen, so set it to what you want and use that to show people on camera....but as other said, it has nothing to do with the RAW that is output out the camera (if shooting RAW).

I have a couple of the cine styles on my camera in the 3 user defined styles. I click to those when shooting video, and occasionally, if I want a nicer pic on the back like you described, when shooting stills, I switch to one of the Canon included styles...normal or neutral usually.

Lately, since I don't show the back to people much, I just leave it on my marvels cine style all the time that way I don't accidentally end up shooting video and forget to switch to it first.

But if you don't mind remembering to shoot back and forth, just do that between your video and stills...just a couple of dial clicks to change back and forth.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## Charlie Locke (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!

I understand that, shooting raw, means picture styles are obsolete. I know that. I would just like to shoot in standard for stills. And user def 1 for video. There must be a work around.

You can do it on the Canon 60D for heavens sake. Not sure why it's so difficult (if at all possible) on the 5D Mark III.

I don't want to have to keep switching, which is why I'm trying to find a solution. It's quite irritating!

Either way, thanks for your help 

Much appreciated. 

Still hoping to find an easy answer somewhere along the line though..


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2013)

Charlie Locke said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I understand that, shooting raw, means picture styles are obsolete. I know that. I would just like to shoot in standard for stills. And user def 1 for video. There must be a work around.
> 
> ...



Oh..ok, I get what you're asking now.

I started with the 5D3, so that's all I know...I was wondering what was so difficult about switching...but I can see if you're used to something different.

Do you find yourself shooting video and stills a lot, switching in the same session? I usually dont'. When shooting video, I'm setting up for video. lighting, microphones on, etc. When doing stills, I'm just doing stills with filters, flashes...etc.

So, I guess I never thought of someone doing stills and video much during the same session of using the camera and having to switch back and forth.

Good luck..I dunno of a different way to do it, but I'm anxious to hear if someone else does tell how.

C


----------



## syder (Jun 8, 2013)

Set your stills setting to C1/2 and your video setting to C2/3.


----------

